# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Declinaison des noms propres

## mrbelod

Bonjour,
    Je d

----------


## Friendy

> Bonjour,
>     Je d&eacute;sire savoir si les noms propres doivent &ecirc;tre d&eacute;clin&eacute;s ou s'ils sont invariants.
> A bient&ocirc;t!

 Dans la plupart des cas ils doivent etre declines. Les noms feminins etrangers sauf ceux qui sont finis par "а" sont invariants. 
Par example: Катрин - invariant mais Катрин*а* - doit etre decline; 
Le noms masculins etrangers qui sont finis par des voyelles sauf "а" sont invariants aussie.
Par example: Пьеро, Версаче - invariants 
Кампанелла, Жак - declines 
(je m'exuse pour mes fautes dans le francais et l'absence des accents)

----------


## brett

Comme Friendy a dit, il y'a de feminin et masculin variations.Francois= masc., et Francoise=feminin.Cependant, je pense qu'il y a des melange des genres.Un resultat de la temps moderne.J'ai sur que beaucoup des artistes ont les noms d'autre genres.Peut-etre il y a d'ancien ou variations pas d'habitude.Mais, il n'y a pas aucun 'declination' en francais.Une fois on as se noms, c'est tout.Pas variation gammatical.Seulement par adverbs et adjectif etc.Mais, le noms...il reste ne touche pas.Pas aucun equivalent de '...ksa/ska', ou quel est-ce que les suffixes en russe.

----------


## brett

Est-ce que je suis correcte, ou non, que "Sacre Bleu!" se sens a la lettre "Sacred Blue!".J'assume qu'il y'a juste une maniere a dire "Mer@#!" sans un mots mal. 
J'ai utilise ce fil parce que la question premiere etais overt et ferme.Et, je le t'ai dit, Pourquoi? Seulement a practiquer mon francais. 
Est'ce que "je le t'ai dit" correcte, en disant "I've told you this"?
(Je suis deviner que, non).

----------


## Knave

"Sacrebleu" c'est comment on dit "Darn it" en anglais. Oui, c'est possible que "sacrebleu" peut

----------

[quote=mrbelod]Bonjour,
    Je d

----------

